# First bloody arrow



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Shot at 20yrs with my excalibur xbow. We don't have doe permits on our place so the only way to manage does is during bow season so originally was trying to take a slickhead. When this dink ran out chasing does I had to remove him from the pool. The only other thing I have taken with my xbow is a coyote,but I must say I can see why folks put the guns away. Something about the challenge got me wanting to keep hunting with it.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

nice work!!! bow hunting Is definitely addictive.....I still pick up the rifle though!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats...


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome! I'm hoping to get my first xbow deer this year!

Was that a frontal shot?

T-Bone
(tpool)


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Maybe a silly response, but the boots you are wearing and tucking in the pants like you did really helps with bow hunting.....not leaving a scent trail.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

He was quartering to me so I shot his chest and it came out behind the shoulder,the excalibur is as accurate as my rifles. Also I wear rubber boots more for walking in the damp grass but also im sure the rubber helps with scent


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats on your first deer with a crossbow!! It is addictive for sure...I didn't hunt deer with a gun for 30 years after I got my first one with a bow.

I do have to say you were very fortunate to recover the deer with that shot placement though. Attempting to penetrate the brisket to reach the vitals results in a lost or wounded deer more often than not. I'm glad to hear it worked out for you.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

I will note that,i just figured the speed that thing shoots it wouldn't be an issue,my buddy who got me into xbow hunting says his always blows thru animals,wether it be deer or swine. Blood was pouring out and he didn't go 40 yds,saw him fall over.thanks for the advice


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Maybe a silly response, but the boots you are wearing and tucking in the pants like you did really helps with bow hunting.....not leaving a scent trail.


Rubber boots help a bit with scent control but tucking the pants into the boots keeps your pants dry. 

Good job OP...congratulations.

TH


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

*DoubleThreat* said:


> Shot at 20yrs with my excalibur xbow. We don't have doe permits on our place so the only way to manage does is during bow season so originally was trying to take a slickhead. When this dink ran out chasing does I had to remove him from the pool. The only other thing I have taken with my xbow is a coyote,but* I must say I can see why folks put the guns away. Something about the challenge got me wanting to keep hunting with it*.


I shot my first animal with archery tackle 7 years ago. It has now been 7 years since I picked up my rifle again. Something about being that close to an animal makes it ALL worth it and exciting.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

After hunting deer 55 or 60y with all 3 weapons gun /bow/crossbow. There is nothing to compare to the "close experience" a person gets with a bow/crossbow. Congrats


----------

